# Vos avis sur Iphone 7 plus et Galaxy S7 edge



## amica33 (9 Mars 2017)

Bonjour tout le monde , 

il y a deux smartphone hautes gamme que j'admire , j'hésite entre un iPhone 7 plus et un galaxy s7 edge . 
Je n'ai jamais trouvé la réponse à cette question ? 
Que vaut t'il le coup ? 
Note :j'ai un galaxy A3 2016 . 

Merci pour vos réponses et très bonne journée !


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2017)

amica33 a dit:


> Que vaut t'il le coup ?


Avec une question pareille, pas étonnant que tu ne trouves pas de réponse!


----------



## alfatech (9 Mars 2017)

amica33 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde ,
> 
> il y a deux smartphone hautes gamme que j'admire , j'hésite entre un iPhone 7 plus et un galaxy s7 edge .
> Je n'ai jamais trouvé la réponse à cette question ?
> ...



2 bons smartphone.....Si l'environnement Android te plait tu seras déjà en terrain connu avec le S7 ce qui est un avantage si tu ne connais pas iOs, si tu as envie d'essayer iOs (ou que tu connaissais déjà) le 7 Plus est super aussi et si tu as un iPad ou Mac chez toi tout fonctionnera en symbiose.


----------



## macbook60 (9 Mars 2017)

amica33 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde ,
> 
> il y a deux smartphone hautes gamme que j'admire , j'hésite entre un iPhone 7 plus et un galaxy s7 edge .
> Je n'ai jamais trouvé la réponse à cette question ?
> ...



Bonsoir 

Pourquoi ne pas attendre le s8 et peut être IPhone 8 ? 

Mais bon une comparaison du s7 edge et IPhone 7 plus ne fait pas de mal


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2017)

Voila

http://www.01net.com/tests/comparateur/samsung-galaxy-s7-edge-apple-iphone-7-26969-30377.html


----------

